# My Echo works but often has red light and says it can't understand right now



## mlewis78

For a few weeks, maybe a month, my Echo, upon hearing "Alexa . . ." lights up in red and says "I'm sorry, I don't understand right now, try again later" (something like that).  I solve this problem by unplugging and re-plugging it in.  Then it comes up in blue with the "Hello" and works.  

I wondered if anyone else has had this happen.  At first I thought maybe it went offline and that my Time Warner high-speed internet connection was faulty, but this has happened so many times.  Other than that, it works, and I use it mainly as a bluetooth speaker with my laptop and to get the weather forecast (and occasionally for other things).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Not having an Echo, I can't be sure, but it sounds like there's a fault with the device.  I'd contact Amazon about a replacement . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

mlewis78 said:


> For a few weeks, maybe a month, my Echo, upon hearing "Alexa . . ." lights up in red and says "I'm sorry, I don't understand right now, try again later" (something like that). I solve this problem by unplugging and re-plugging it in. Then it comes up in blue with the "Hello" and works.
> 
> I wondered if anyone else has had this happen. At first I thought maybe it went offline and that my Time Warner high-speed internet connection was faulty, but this has happened so many times. Other than that, it works, and I use it mainly as a bluetooth speaker with my laptop and to get the weather forecast (and occasionally for other things).


Marti,

every time I've had that happen, it's been when it lost network connectivity. So I do think that's what's happening. If it's happening that often, and if restarting it makes it find the network, it does sound to me that there's something about the device that's causing it to lose the network. When it does that, can you still connect via your other devices?

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

I have had that only a couple of times, red light and she said something, but I didn't catch at the time what it was. 

Been a while though. I assumed it had something to do with the connection at the time. But if your connection is fine and its happening a lot, I would contact the Echo team at Amazon. Its not normal.


----------



## mlewis78

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Marti,
> 
> every time I've had that happen, it's been when it lost network connectivity. So I do think that's what's happening. If it's happening that often, and if restarting it makes it find the network, it does sound to me that there's something about the device that's causing it to lose the network. When it does that, can you still connect via your other devices?
> 
> Betsy


Yes, I can connect with other devices. I've also had some problems with music dropping out while using the Fire 8.9 HDX (2013) lately when I'm on exercise bike.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

My experience has been that the Echo is more sensitive to poor network connectivity than my other devices....  I've only had the red light of doom a couple of times here at home, but it happened several times during the month we were in San Diego.  After the first time, I just waited a few minutes and it would be fine.

Betsy


----------



## Andra

Amazon has a dedicated support line so they should be able to help troubleshoot.
I'll offer these basic steps - you may want to restart all the network hardware that you have. When our router needs rebooting, one of my tablets acts up but none of the others do. So restart it all, even the Echo.
There is also a hard reset on the Echo itself. There is a tiny hole on the bottom.  So have a paperclip handy when you contact support. I do not remember the exact sequence but I had to reset my first one to get it to connect to the network properly.


----------



## Sandpiper

I had to do total reset once too.  Don't remember the steps.  Did have to stick paper clip in the little hole, reconnect to my wifi, etc.


----------



## Signforu

Ann in Arlington said:


> Not having an Echo, I can't be sure, but it sounds like there's a fault with the device. I'd contact Amazon about a rewplacement . . . .


Unlike you, I DO have an Echo. In fact, I have two. The one in the bedroom has no connectivity issues. The one in the living room does. I switched them and still the one in the living room had problems. I believe it is because there is more "noise" that is in the living room, than from the bedroom.

I turned down my large screen TV in the living room and it resolved the problem.

Hope this helps.

_Edited for tone to conform with Forum Decorum. --Betsy_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Signforu,

Members here are welcome to post in any forum, in any thread.  Sometimes members who don't have devices will post just to make sure the original poster knows that their thread has been seen and to bump the thread.  In addition, many of our members have been extremely active even in forums for devices they don't have and will make suggestions.  At any rate, this was a completely zombie thread--not having been posted in since May of last year.  The issue has surely been resolved by now; though your response may help someone in the future.

No matter what, we do not attack fellow members here.  If you have a problem with a post, please report it and let us handle it.  I've edited your post accordingly.

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My experience has been that the Echo is more sensitive to poor network connectivity than my other devices.... I've only had the red light of doom a couple of times here at home, but it happened several times during the month we were in San Diego. After the first time, I just waited a few minutes and it would be fine.
> 
> Betsy





mlewis78 said:


> Yes, I can connect with other devices. I've also had some problems with music dropping out while using the Fire 8.9 HDX (2013) lately when I'm on exercise bike.


I had a similar problem with my HD8 tablet recently. It kept shutting down or wouldn't connect even though other devices connected just fine. I know I'm talking about a different device, but maybe my solution will help you.

When checking my wi-fi settings, I found there was an Xfinity connection on the list and that's what it was trying to connect to. I haven't had a problem since I deleted that network from the list.

As Betsy said, the Echo is more sensitive to poor connectivity. Maybe, because it's so sensitive, it can reach out to other networks further than other devices. That's what I think was happening to my HD8.


----------



## DawnB

I also recommend calling Amazon, I had a similar issue with my 1st Gen Echo Dot, after troubleshooting with Amazon they offered me a credit towards a 2nd Gen Echo Dot. After I got the new one I was still having issues. I finally solved the issue by putting a wifi extender in my bedroom (same room the dot is in. Haven't had any issues so far since doing that. The Amazon Rep told me the Echo's are very sensitive to wifi signal strength, being near a cordless phone (when its ringing) or a charging cell phone etc... can effect the Echo's wifi connection.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

https://www.cnet.com/how-to/4-common-amazon-alexa-problems-and-how-to-fix-them/

The first part of this article explains what the different colors of light on an Echo mean. It then goes into how to fix common problems.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The Hooded Claw said:


> https://www.cnet.com/how-to/4-common-amazon-alexa-problems-and-how-to-fix-them/
> 
> The first part of this article explains what the different colors of light on an Echo mean. It then goes into how to fix common problems.


Ooooh, thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

DawnB said:


> I also recommend calling Amazon, I had a similar issue with my 1st Gen Echo Dot, after troubleshooting with Amazon they offered me a credit towards a 2nd Gen Echo Dot. After I got the new one I was still having issues. I finally solved the issue by putting a wifi extender in my bedroom (same room the dot is in. Haven't had any issues so far since doing that. The Amazon Rep told me the Echo's are very sensitive to wifi signal strength, being near a cordless phone (when its ringing) or a charging cell phone etc... can effect the Echo's wifi connection.


Dawn,

Which wifi extender did you get? I'm thinking of getting one.

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper

Couple of phone numbers

Amazon Echo -- 877 / 375-9365

Amazon Music (app) -- 866 / 439-0313


----------



## DawnB

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Dawn,
> 
> Which wifi extender did you get? I'm thinking of getting one.
> 
> Betsy


I got the NETGEAR Nighthawk AC1900 Desktop WiFi Range Extender (EX7000-100NAS) I needed an extender that can be plugged into a surge protector, most have to be plugged directly into a wall socket. If you have a wall socket you can plug it into I recommend the NETGEAR AC750 Wi-Fi Range Extender + Extra Outlet (EX3800-100NAS)


----------

